# Camo seat covers



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking for some thoughts on camo seat covers, interested in the Sportsman Camo seat covers that are made in MS. Anyone have them? 

I had Marathons Superhide before which I like but looking for some input on others


Thanks!


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

3 trucks, 3 sets of Marathons all are still on the trucks. Worn and faded but there.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

I have had good luck with the 29 dollar ones from cabelas..


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Wet Okole. Expensive but far superior.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Wet Okole are the best I have found. Fit custom to your vehicle and hold up well.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

friend of mine has the wet okole and they are great


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I never heard of the wet okole, looks like they are a neoprene, are they hot in the summer?


----------



## SUPERX-2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have the Sportsman seat covers, they're durable, fit excellent, and easy to install. If I had to do it all over again, I put another set back on. I've had mine for, I'm guessing, 8-9 years. Great product!


----------



## Scott Rumble (Apr 20, 2010)

Check out Pro Seat Covers. I have been using these for years and they are a great product.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks again, Hey Scott long time no talk, you still calling?


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

http://www.seatcoversunlimited.com/Camouflage-Deluxe.html

I got these for the front and rear seats in Max-4D. They took a while to put on, but once on the fit is very good. I like the canvas/cordura fabric. JD


----------



## Scott Rumble (Apr 20, 2010)

Erik still doing some calling. Going to try and make more events this year. Not a big fan of practicing routines Lol.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Erik Nilsson said:


> Thanks guys, I never heard of the wet okole, looks like they are a neoprene, are they hot in the summer?


No they are not hot. They are 5mm neoprene and that ads a lot of padding and comfort IMO. I really like them. I was worried about them fading but have had them almost 5 years now in the Texas sun and they have not faded. Love Em.


----------



## ducklab (Jan 16, 2014)

Marathons covers


----------



## Double Beard (Jan 27, 2014)

SUPERX-2 said:


> I have the Sportsman seat covers, they're durable, fit excellent, and easy to install. If I had to do it all over again, I put another set back on. I've had mine for, I'm guessing, 8-9 years. Great product!


X1000 They are the top of the line seat covers.


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

on my second set of Marathons sold the other rig with 360,000 (gas) miles and the covers went to the new owner.

great product and tough.


----------



## swanson311 (Jun 10, 2013)

Always have had marathons and have been happy


----------



## KWCraggs (Jul 4, 2012)

Marathons covers 119000 miles. And still looking good.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input, ended up going with Marathons, once I receive them I will post a pic


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

My marathon covers sucked, paid way too much for them not to last. Had a rip in the seam after 6 months. Still have them on to protect the seats but way over priced for the quality that I got. I wish I had gotten the ones some you guys got that lasted.


----------



## inthehollow (Jul 12, 2011)

I just recently bought some seat covers from cabelas. Hatchie bottoms is the brand took along time to get but they fit good and are very well made


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I ordered some from Marathon for my truck and the wife's suburban last week and was given a message that a rep would contact me in 1 to 5 business days. When the rep called yesterday, I was told they were behind on the orders and it would be May at the earliest before they could get my order out. I asked them to cancel my 561.00 order.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Bon on another thread suggested Ruff and Tuff, got word that turn around time is 2 to 3 weeks (that might be on the retail front so longer if mail order). Much more money than Marathon.

Anyone heard of Seat Covers Unlimited? They told me 3 weeks, price comparable to Marathon but lots of options in fabrics and fit.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I visited the Ruff Tuff place this morning, the seat covers look very nice. The displays looked like upholstered seats, not seats with covers on them. The covers are lined with foam. I don't have experience with seat covers, though, so no basis for comparing them to the Marathons or the others mentioned here.

I was able to look at the fabrics and colors in the store, and Ruff Tuff will install them for me April 12, so decided to buy local. This is a company that sells custom seat covers on the internet that has a shop in Salt Lake City by the dog training grounds. 

(I'm getting mine made in Kryptec Highlander.)


----------

